# The anabolic diet loose weight and gain muscle! What do YOU THINK?



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Have any of you guys hared of the anabolic diet and if yes how do you compare the 2. I wanted to try the anabolic diet first B4 I do the keto for the 10 weeks B4 my holiday is 20 weeks away.

The good thing is the calories are so high that you don't feel like you are dieting but it is expensive. I have only been on it for 4 days but I feel great I will post up diet later I am currently on about 3500 cals and under 30g of net carbs not including fibre.

<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o> </o>

Link to the e book http://www.australia-bodybuilding.com/Fitness%20-%20Anabolic%20Diet.pdf by DR Mauro Di Pasquale

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=460968 - Eat Like a Man, Part I

http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=459762 - Eat Like a Man, Part II


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The anabolic diet is a keto diet, CKD. TBH I think it is far too many calories, But give it a go and do a journal, would be interesting.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats alot of cals to consume, and to me seems like far too little protein

after all proteins the building blocks right....or have I missed something here...... :confused1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

raptordog said:


> Thats alot of cals to consume, and to me seems like far too little protein
> 
> after all proteins the building blocks right....or have I missed something here...... :confused1:


You don't need as much protein on a Keto style diet,


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

The AD's a weird one. DiPasquale is adamant that it's NOT a keto diet and is in fact a high fat diet. You're encouraged to stick to 30g carbs (not really below) to keep yourself out of ketosis. IIRC in one of the chapters he says some people might choose to have a bowl of ice cream for their 30g carbs. I don't really like the book because there's no real links to scientific studies and there's no strict parameters - it's essentially "eat sausage and bacon during the week and donuts and ice cream at the weekend"


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

So it's just KETO with high calories !


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

I tried it for a short period of time a while back at the end of my cut.

it got me the results i wanted (bf% into single digits) but i felt quite sh!t on the diet itself :/ and it caused some of my acne i suffered with in the past to flare up a bit.

you will probably get the results you're looking for on the diet, though mine was on 3000kcals as opposed to 3500kcals.

hope this helps


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok lol first off how do I start a jornal ?

Erm 5th day on the diet 6.00am breakfast shake and flax seed and fish oil 5g carbs about 50g protein lots of good fat.

Snack 8.00am beef spinach and broccoli another 45g protein and fish oils.

Training 11.00 coffee and BCAAS

Bench 4sets reps 3x 60k reps 3x 80k reps 3x 100k reps 3x 120k reps 2x 140k with a spot PB

Decline dumbbell press 44k reps 5x 4 sets

Standing shoulder push press behind the neck 60k 3x 80k 3x 90k 1x PB

Dips 15k 3x 30k 3x 40k 3x 50k 3x

Lateral raise 16k 3x8

12.00pm Glutamine 20g whey protein 50g protein

Lunch 2.30 again beef spinach and broccoli another 45g protein and fish oils.

Dinner 5.00pm chicken and cheese peanut butter 60g protein and lots of fat with fish oils

Dinner 7.00pm chicken and cheese peanut butter 60g protein and lots of fat with fish oils

B4 bed 2 omega eggs

I know that's lots off food and you all gone think chubby bastard my body weight is about 24years old 88/90k 5.7/5.8 BF about 16/18 I could see some abs.

At the moment I am not trying to loos weight but to maintain my size I will be starting the CKD style diet once I settle down to to AD in about 4/5weeks

I am following a training style program from t nations

And B4 you say I am over training when ever I feel like I am over trained I will take a day off and do cardio Thanks

Monday back low row barbell row dead lifts reveres fly's and dumbbell curls 3-4 sets off each depending how the sets feels.

Tuesday bench press decline press standing shoulder press dips

Wednesday lunges squats hamstring curls calfs

Thursday back low row barbell row lat pull down reveres fly's and dumbbell curls 3-4 sets of each depending how the sets feels.

Friday back low row barbell row dead lifts reveres fly's and dumbbell curls 3-4 sets off each depending how the sets feels.

Let the burning begin !!!!!!

Go easy on me please I will try to get some picks up soon and oh yea I cant spell to save my life


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Mikazagreat said:


> So it's just KETO with high calories !


Did you not read my post? It's not a keto at all.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

oh yea sat and sun ill do some cardio 45min steady state to help recovery and help increase nutrition flow and blood flow to muscle cells.

Any comments ?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

reza85 said:


> oh yea sat and sun ill do some cardio 45min steady state to help recovery and help increase nutrition flow and blood flow to muscle cells.
> 
> Any comments ?


My comments would be that while I'm a fan of the anabolic diet's methodology, I don't like the complete lack of boundaries. I think stricter guidelines should be suggested for individuals wanting to lose fat, as the impression you get is that you can just eat meat and cheese during the week and donuts at the weekend and your body will magically recomp. It's essentially a CKD except you don't actually go into ketosis and there are no guidelines for weekend eating and no macro/ cal guidelines for weekday eating.

What are your goals and how is the AD going to help you accomplish them (genuine question)?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I am very very insulin resistant so carbs are a no no for me as Charles Poliquin says 75% of the population have not evolved to tolerate carbs.

I just came off a 8 week Test and tren cycle and I am doing the AD loading faze to hold on to my weight and after about 5 weeks PCT I will reassess and probably cut my calories or go on the CKD.

Any way in regards to the AD as book says is not always designed for weight lost it is designed for the individuals who do not tolerate carbs well you can adjust your calories to your goals.

In regards to the weekend pig fest I will be very sensible as the book recommends and I am only doing one day loading.

How many days a week are you doing cardio at the mo Is nice to see people putting there input Thanks


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

reza85 said:


> Ok I am very very insulin resistant so carbs are a no no for me as Charles Poliquin says 75% of the population have not evolved to tolerate carbs.
> 
> I just came off a 8 week Test and tren cycle and I am doing the AD loading faze to hold on to my weight and after about 5 weeks PCT I will reassess and probably cut my calories or go on the CKD.
> 
> ...


Me? Cardio is 45 mins, 6 days a week atm but I'm cutting currently. I'll probs be following something very close to the AD once I've finished dieting, though calories will be controlled but weekends I'll probs just eat what I want if I can get away with it. Might have to be just the one day though. ATM I'm following a CKD so when I've finished it'll just be a case of increasing protein and fat during the week, perhaps extending carb-loads and adding in either PWO carbs or a mid-week carb spike


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any one els has any cooments i like to see what some mods out there have to say.


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

hi recently done keto for 7 weeks

first week lost a inch off my waist, i think that was just water loss, then nothnig happened until i had a calorie deficit, also i tried lowering protein but then noticed loss of muscle mass,

the ratio that worked best was weight in pounds * 1.5 for protein wight in pounds * .0 for fat

eg if you wiegh 200 pounds it would be 200*1.5 = 300 for protein and 200*0.5 =100 gram for fat

also take a fibre suppl, and i highly recommend oil fish , dont eat to much bad fat,

also i power walk, this and the ratio above was when my waist started to decrease,

was 38 inches am now 32.5 at the end of the day ,

also you can put lean muscle on when on a keto diet,

i also used sugar free red bull and coffee and my cheat meal wasnt until 2 weeks and then every week,

typically i would have 2 big macs, crisp, chips, sugar free chocs and amybe a donut,

good luck,


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

forgot to metion , no alcohol , which was a killer for me but best you stay away from it,

also take green tea supplement and bcaa before fasted cardio and glutamine,

dont take creatine and glutamine together, take the creatine after training,

the one thing i have realised is that clean carbs are overated,

it usually carbs that do the damage not fat intake,

my diet now is 50 protein, 30 carbs (clean) 20 % fat , good fats are essential for muscle growth and test increases levels


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

nearlynatural said:


> also you can put lean muscle on when on a keto diet,
> 
> i also used sugar free red bull and coffee and my cheat meal wasnt until 2 weeks and then every week,
> 
> ...


From what I can gather it's literally impossible to gain muscle while in ketosis as ketosis is identical to starvation. You may be able to gain a tiny bit during the carb load and while transitioning back into keto but while you're in ketosis you shouldn't be able to gain any mass.

The AD isn't a ketogenic diet though, so I imagine you can gain mass with this diet.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

nearlynatural said:


> eg if you wiegh 200 pounds it would be 200*1.5 = 300 for protein and 200*0.5 =100 gram for fat


Also mate, that's not a keto diet, that's a glucogenic diet IMO. Protein:fat is pretty much at a 3:1 ratio there, whereas it should be closer to 1:2. I'd be surprised if anyone could hit ketosis doing that. A better ratio would be 0.9g protein per lb for an exercising individual, so 180g for a 200lb man, and the rest of the cals should be made up with fats.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Also mate, that's not a keto diet, that's a glucogenic diet IMO. Protein:fat is pretty much at a 3:1 ratio there, whereas it should be closer to 1:2. I'd be surprised if anyone could hit ketosis doing that. A better ratio would be 0.9g protein per lb for an exercising individual, so 180g for a 200lb man, and the rest of the cals should be made up with fats.


You are saving me a lot a typing lately Alastair. As I read through a thread, I think about what I want to say, then I find you have already said it. Cheers bud!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> You are saving me a lot a typing lately Alastair. As I read through a thread, I think about what I want to say, then I find you have already said it. Cheers bud!!!


LOL great minds mate :lol:


----------

